

Tech talents from India, other countries leaving Silicon Valley - askar_yu
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2011-05-10-tech-talents-leave-silicon-valley_n.htm

======
timedoctor
I think the idea of people leaving Silicon Valley to go to India is
ridiculous, unless they want to take an 80-90% pay cut.

However the idea that companies don't need to hire just from Silicon Valley
and in fact can hire from anywhere in the world is an emerging trend that is
about to get a whole lot more prevalent.

The concept of hiring from the city or country you live in is an antiquated
notion.

